# The opportunity to study at university ...



## xiaolijie

Again, I don't know how to turn the complex phrase below into a smooth Chinese phrase and need help:
"(They deny us) *the opportunity to study at university based on our ability and not on our ability to pay*."

(Just in case someone wonders, I'm translating a speech at a students rally in London)

Cheers,


----------



## viajero_canjeado

An idea:
他們提供的就讀機會不是按照我們的學術才能而是依學生的支付能力.

Insisting on keeping the same sentence structure doesn't seem to work, though maybe I just haven't figured out the right wording yet.


----------



## Lamb67

from 因材施教，perhaps we could have 反对因‘财’施教！。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Very clever!


----------



## xiaolijie

viajero_canjeado, "_They deny_" in the English sentence has the opposite meaning to "他們提供" that you came up with. How come? 

The sentence below is my try, and I hope it will be improved on:

（他们剥夺）我们的有能力，而不是有能力支付，才能上大学学习的机会
_"(They deny us) the opportunity to study at university based on our ability and not on our ability to pay."
_


----------



## Ghabi

xiaolijie said:


> （他们剥夺）我们的有靠能力，而不是有能力支付，才能非金钱上大学学习的机会
> 
> _"(They deny us) the opportunity to study at university based on our ability and not on our ability to pay."
> _


Hope it reads better ....


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> viajero_canjeado, "_They deny_" in the English sentence has the opposite meaning to "他們提供" that you came up with. How come?
> [/I]



Because the meaning of the original sentence is not that they deny all opportunity, but simply that the one offered isn't ideal. That's what I meant by saying I find it hard to maintain the same sentence structure.


----------



## xiaolijie

viajero_canjeado said:


> Because the meaning of the original sentence is not that they deny all opportunity, but simply that the one offered isn't ideal. That's what I meant by saying I find it hard to maintain the same sentence structure.


 I see now, thanks. Thanks also to Ghabi for the suggestion.


----------



## Ghabi

xiaolijie said:


> Thanks also to Ghabi for the suggestion.


 For a more fluent translation, I think we need the sentences before and  after the one you provide, given the syntactic differences between the  languages. To avoid the copyright issue we can do that in PM (Remember to "enable private message" in your Edit Options, otherwise we can't reply to you PMs).


----------



## xiaolijie

Ghabi said:


> For a more fluent translation, I think we need the sentences before and after the one you provide, given the syntactic differences between the languages. To avoid the copyright issue we can do that in PM (Remember to "enable private message" in your Edit Options, otherwise we can't reply to you PMs).


Thanks Ghabi, I've edited my Options, so it should be ok now 

Cheers,


----------



## xiaolijie

I've come across another sentence:
"*We will resist and our resistance begins here, today*"
Do you think the Chinese below is a good enough translation?
*"我们要抵制，而且抵制是从此地此时开始的."* 
If not, please correct or suggest a better version.

Thanks,


----------



## Zhengke

xiaolijie said:


> I've come across another sentence:
> "*We will resist and our resistance begins here, today*"
> Do you think the Chinese below is a good enough translation?
> *"我们要抵制，而且抵制是从此地此时开始的."*
> If not, please correct or suggest a better version.
> 
> Thanks,


 
翻译得很好，但是“此时此地”比“此地此时”更符合中文的语法习惯。
“我们要抵制，而且抵制从此时此地开始。”


----------



## samanthalee

“抵制”好像比较接近 boycott 的意思。"We will resist" 意思是 "we will not back down"吧？ 用“不妥协”可能比较恰当。


----------



## xiaolijie

> 翻译得很好，但是“此时此地”比“此地此时”更符合中文的语法习惯。


Thank you Zhengke! It's these little things that separate foreigners from native speakers 



> “抵制”好像比较接近 boycott 的意思。"We will resist" 意思是 "we will not back down"吧？


Thanks Samathalee! I'll need to look up "抵制" again to make sure. The context is "We will resist the cuts proposed by the government".


----------



## viajero_canjeado

"抵抗" might be a good option for you.


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> Thank you Zhengke! It's these little things that separate foreigners from native speakers
> 
> Thanks Samathalee! I'll need to look up "抵制" again to make sure. The context is "We will resist the cuts proposed by the government".


 
In Chinese, "抵制" has the meaning of 'suppress'. If you read Chinese news, "抵制", almost, always links with "抵制通货膨胀".

Your context sounds more like a government policy. Yes, you may say "抵制xx政策".


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you, viajero_canjeado and BODYholic! 

The meanings of "抵抗" and "抵制" are so similar that it's difficult to be sure, but I would probably go along with "抵制" in this context of _resisting changes_.


----------

